# General > Recommendations >  Car valet?

## Southern-Gal

Anyone know where is the best place to get a car valeted please?
Want a really good job done  :Grin:

----------


## celtchicky

Phone Adam on 07593789577

Pro-Clean

----------


## donss

What celtchicky said:
Adam at Pro-Clean, Wick :-)

----------


## windymiller

You won't get a better job by anybody other than Ian @ makeadifference mobile car valeting.

ijmakeadifference@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## poppett

These are the two guys I sent you pm about.

----------


## The Music Monster

I'd strongly recommend Cleaner Cars - it's like getting a brand new car when he's valeted it!!!  Contact Richard 07788695311 (6 Seaforth Ave, Wick)

----------


## Southern-Gal

Thanks all, will try them all tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## scrabster view

*Car Valeting and car cleaning - Caithness*  					Quality car valeting service and car cleaning service in Thurso and surrounding areas in Caithness. 

Cars to be cleaned out with Thurso must have water supply. 

High Quality products used.

Call Kyle - 07714529684 for more information, prices or to book in.

----------

